# Painting Stucco



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

What is the best product to use for stucco using Sherwin Williams Paints

1.) Loxon 

2.) Sher Crete which has sand in it

3.) Super Paint 


The thing ive noticed with super paint is if you caulk or stucco patch an area like a crack prime it and paint it, it flashes


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

man, whatever happened to this question :whistling2: 

Loxon is my choice...sher-crete is decent (from what I hear) and superpaint is great paint, but loxon is more designed for masonry and I've used it a ton of times-it's real durable and the finish lasts


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

I think it's like asking what is the most nutritious meal at McDonalds... lol... :whistling2:


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

Wolverine said:


> I think it's like asking what is the most nutritious meal at McDonalds... lol... :whistling2:


 
You really hate SW dont you? Someday there going to buy you out :jester:


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

...oh no he didn't **snaps fingers** 

lol


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Wolvie's Schedule for Next Week:

Monday:

1. Quiet Time
2. Excercise
3. Breakfast
4. Go to Work
5. Send package bomb to Welovepainting
6. Coffee
7. Production Meeting

Tuesday:

1. Quiet Time
2. Excercise
3. Breakfast
4. Go to Work
5. Check newspaper for results of yesterdays package bomb to Welovepainting
6. Coffee
7. Production Meeting

lol... :boxing:


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Tried to find out as much as I could about this subject. Finally, was over ruled by the HO, who's HOA gets her a discount on Dunn Edwards Acri-flat.

Seems like a heavy bodied stain to me. Everyone swears by it. I just swear.


Out here, I always TRY to use SW, but I swear, SW is very unpopular.

The choices you present are two stains and a paint. I'm still looking for a product that holds it's color longer than 5 years, or fades evenly. Still waiting for definitive answer.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Wolverine said:


> Wolvie's Schedule for Next Week:
> 
> 
> Dude, you just called yourself WOLVIE


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

We always used Loxon Primer (not conditioner) with a Super Paint top coat... but I know that is a bit of overkill. When the Hurricanes came through a lot of the homes leaked from the builders paint job so we made sure we sealed them up tight.

Are you asking about Loxon as a top coat?


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Nathan said:


> We always used Loxon Primer (not conditioner) with a Super Paint top coat... but I know that is a bit of overkill. When the Hurricanes came through a lot of the homes leaked from the builders paint job so we made sure we sealed them up tight.
> 
> Are you asking about Loxon as a top coat?


If I can get into this thread, Nathan, how does your method work for longevity? Im wanting to top coat stucco with paint to get the color retention for longer than a stain. Also, it looks like the wood trim doesn't hold up as long at the stucco coating, so I'm doing extra work on the wood so it lasts as long as the stucco. Does using loxon as a primer help with these issues? Again, sorry for juming in this, but maybe you could answer two questons with one stone...
Thanks


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Loxon great primer for use here in CA.
r


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Joewho said:


> If I can get into this thread, Nathan, how does your method work for longevity? Im wanting to top coat stucco with paint to get the color retention for longer than a stain. Also, it looks like the wood trim doesn't hold up as long at the stucco coating, so I'm doing extra work on the wood so it lasts as long as the stucco. Does using loxon as a primer help with these issues? Again, sorry for juming in this, but maybe you could answer two questons with one stone...
> Thanks


Well, I'm not sure we are talking about the same stucco. I have a little stucco (or what's called stucco) on my house here in Texas and it's nothing like what we had in Florida. In Florida the homes were typically made of concrete block and coated with stucco. This stucco is cement-based and very porous so water will go through it and the concrete block and end up in your drywall or in the carpet if you don't have a good paint job on the exterior. We had almost no exterior wood because of the termites and elements and would never stain the stucco because the house would leak if we did.

So, my main goal in using the Loxon Primer was to seal the home so that the next time a hurricane came through the house wouldn't leak (at least not through the walls).

It was a great system for us and lasted a long time... but not sure if it's relevant to your situation.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Nathan,

thanks for the response. What I've found regarding stucco, is that there are two types. Synthetic (ie, drivit) and natural (cementous). Most are the cementous type.The synthetic type needs to be completely sealed and breathes through vents. You can tell which is which because the synthethic has vents along the bottom of the walls as well as the top. Cementus type also breaths just as any latex covered substrate does. 

I'm not into hurricane-proof painting, but you did answer my question. loxon and paint should do well on my next stucco job just won't try seal off every nook and cranny. The vegas homes don't have cinderblock walls. Ftame and chicken wire (chicken wire is another pointer to natural stucco).


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

BTW, we used SW ConSeal Elastomeric Sealant for the cracks and it worked well.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wolverine said:


> Wolvie's Schedule for Next Week:
> 
> Monday:
> 
> ...


Lmao looks like a fun schedule.


----------



## Wing 54 (Jan 3, 2008)

HELP NEEDED:

I've got a motel here where the gc had stucco guy apply Lahabra Stucco with color mixed in. Lot of shading variations in the walls. Building is 2 story, 28' high and 45' long.

There is Drivit on the office and lobby part which was not replaced. Now GC wants Drivit part painted to match stucco. Ain't gonna happen very easy if at all because of 2 different textures #1 IMO. 

Any ideas. PLEEEEEZE


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

*stucco painting*



welovepainting said:


> What is the best product to use for stucco
> 
> Been painting florida stucco houses since '89. Here's the process. Cholrine wash all areas. Apply coat of Loxon or Sealcrete masonry conditioner to bind onto any chalky surfaces not removed by cleaning. Patch with caulking and elasto patch. Paint with A-100 or Superpaint. ...never found Super any better than A-100, which was the top line til the other came out for more dough. Flashing over patch will occur with any sheen paint. You can stop this with prime coat of flat ext. quality paint. As for exterior stain on florida wood...never seen it done, but don't know why it wouldn't work. Only problem is that most tanin woods like cedar and cypress won't accept oil stains. Most of you refer to stain as latex stain, so sure, you can after you use good primer. hope this helps, pd


----------

